# glow sticks on trotlines / juglines at night



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

anybody ever tried it?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Category5 said:


> anybody ever tried it?


Used them on corks, we use DOT reflective tape on our jugs , you hit them with a spotlight and it looks like xmas lights.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

dbullard said:


> Used them on corks, we use DOT reflective tape on our jugs , you hit them with a spotlight and it looks like xmas lights.


This is the ticket. Hit it with a spotlight and it will shine from a long ways away.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Great minds think alike*

I did one better though I got to searching for small LED lights and found tea lights on ebay all different colors LED last up to 40 or 50 hours on the batteries they are 1" in diameter with a led on top. Now I just got to figure out a mount for the top of my jug lines also they are submersible and waterproof check them out I got 15 dual lights that have two LED's on top for $15 and free shipping. If your like me I never knew they existed but my girlfriend informed me all about them they have been around for awhile for wedding decorations cause some places wont let you use real candles or some **** like that. I just saw them and instantly thought that is perfect for jug lines.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna tell my age here but I used to wrap tin foil on the limbs where I tied my tight lines going in to caney . I couldn't afford lights  I would take a holding bag and a coffee bottle and spend the night


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

whsalum said:


> I'm gonna tell my age here but I used to wrap tin foil on the limbs where I tied my tight lines going in to caney . I couldn't afford lights  I would take a holding bag and a coffee bottle and spend the night


Hmmm. Tin foil? Right next to the ice box?? Lol just messin with ya. I call it tin foil as well and some people look at me weird. Im not even that old either!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL now that ya mention it I do call it an ice box


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Same here on both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

I may be wrong but I think the author is talking about using underwater glow sticks for a fish attractant. I use cheap glow sticks rod and reel fishing for flatheads. I set the glow stick at different distances from the bait depending on water clarity. I always put a few rods out with glow sticks on the line and a few without glow sticks. I would say the rods with glow sticks catch 60-70% of the flatheads most nights. You need to use big enough live baits to keep the crappie, bass, and sandies off of the baits when using glowsticks.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

justin7-11 said:


> I may be wrong but I think the author is talking about using underwater glow sticks for a fish attractant. I use cheap glow sticks rod and reel fishing for flatheads. I set the glow stick at different distances from the bait depending on water clarity. I always put a few rods out with glow sticks on the line and a few without glow sticks. I would say the rods with glow sticks catch 60-70% of the flatheads most nights. You need to use big enough live baits to keep the crappie, bass, and sandies off of the baits when using glowsticks.


sweet!!!! that's the info I was seeking. thanks everyone!


----------



## slickman (Oct 6, 2009)

yep, and I would hang the diamond shaped sign in the window for the ice man, once a week LOL


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

fillet said:


> I did one better though I got to searching for small LED lights and found tea lights on ebay all different colors LED last up to 40 or 50 hours on the batteries they are 1" in diameter with a led on top. Now I just got to figure out a mount for the top of my jug lines also they are submersible and waterproof check them out I got 15 dual lights that have two LED's on top for $15 and free shipping. If your like me I never knew they existed but my girlfriend informed me all about them they have been around for awhile for wedding decorations cause some places wont let you use real candles or some **** like that. I just saw them and instantly thought that is perfect for jug lines.


That would definitely be perfect for keeping up with jug lines! Just use a wide-mouth gatorade bottle and drop them inside and screw the cap back on.


----------

